# Gear Train - What did I do wrong



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Guys

pls look here:

https://goo.gl/photos/xa2cn8VDntEmYasu7

something is amiss

the change gear is nowhere close to underneath the stud gear, which is where I understand it should go

I got a change gear bracket (banjo) and a stud for the reverse gear/stud gear

is that where the problem is?

thanks in advance


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

Is this gear train setup something you came up with, or are you trying to copy one of the setups out of the Logan manual?  If you don't have it, the manual has a diagram
that shows what gear combinations you need for various feeds.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

This is how the lathe came - I figured it was the vanilla stock setup - that's all I am looking to do

From what I can tell the gears are correct but they do not line up

So I'm thinking one of the studs or brackets is off

Any thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

You need a chart that looks something like this.  With it, you can set up the gear train properly
for the speeds you need.
This is the chart for my lathe: yours will be different.  It's found in the Logan Operators Instructions which you can get from Logan.  Don't know if
it's available as a download online.  The fact that the lathe came that way probably means nothing.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2017)

Flyrod,

The tumbler gears and the combination stud gear have to be in the same plane as the spindle gear, which as far as I can tell, they are.  The screw gear and the gears on the banjo are too far away from the headstock by about half the gear's face width.  My first conclusion is that either the banjo is too thick (doesn't belong on that machine) or you have too many or too thick a spacer behind each gear mounted on it.

Whether the specific gear setup is going to do what you want it to do is neither here nor there as far as your problem goes.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

Robert - that makes sense

assuming the headstock is aligned properly (i scribed where it was when I took it off and put it on at the same spot), the combination stud gear is in exactly the same plane

the change gears are in line with each other, but not with the stud gear - i did purchase this change gear bracket b/c the one i had was not correct...perhaps i got one that is also not correct? - having said that, the space seems to be driven by the collar and that is pretty close to what came off of it

Does anyone, by any chance, have dimensions of the correct change gear bracket (banjo) for a Model 957 (11", vintage 1962)?

thanks


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 29, 2017)

Flyrod, on my lathe there is a spacer between the reverse gear and the stud gear.  In the photo, it looks as though you have a tapered spacer between the stud gear and the nut.  If you place that spacer
between the gears, it looks as though they'll line up.  On mine it's shown on the parts diagram that way.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jun 29, 2017)

+1 with Nogoingback. I took a picture of the gear train on my 1957 which may help you.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 29, 2017)

NGB/MBF

bingo! 

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 30, 2017)

Yep, that looks much better.  Not being very familiar with Logans, I probably never would have though of moving that spacer.


----------

